# Yaz birth control pill in Dubai?



## pfarah

Hi, 

I am new to Dubai and because of my PCOS, I would like to find out if anyone knows where to find the brand name Yaz birth control pill and if it can be purchased without health insurance? Do you know how much this costs?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Bklyn

pfarah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to Dubai and because of my PCOS, I would like to find out if anyone knows where to find the brand name Yaz birth control pill and if it can be purchased without health insurance? Do you know how much this costs?
> 
> Thank you very much.


That's still around. In 2012, the company was sued by 10,000 women in the US. It caused blood clots and in some cases death. I don't know the answer to your question but I would be careful taking Yaz. It may be a blessing if it's not there.


----------



## Chocoholic

You mean Yasmin? Yes it's available. ALL contraceptive pills carry a risk of DVT and clots, just some have higher risks than others.

Contraceptive pills are available to buy over the counter at pharmacies, no prescription required. However, before changing pills PLEASE go and see a doctor, so they can determine which type or method is best for you.


----------



## IzzyBella

Choc, is the contraceptive implant as easy to get? I'm currently on nexplanon.


----------



## Chocoholic

IzzyBella said:


> Choc, is the contraceptive implant as easy to get? I'm currently on nexplanon.


I don't think they do the implant here, but I used to use the Depo injection - lasts for 3 months at a time. Cerazette is the pill that is closest to it, so docs use that to test suitability.


----------



## pinky12113

Hi All , is there still contraceptive pills available in Dubai , its been a day now and we are doubtful so need to make sure that i dont get pregnant , is there any place from which i can morning-after pills or any other birth control pills which we can use as emergency contraceptive pills ...


----------



## Chocoholic

Most pharmacies sell contraceptive pills over the counter, but you should see a doctor first to make sure which one is right for you. 

Morning after pills are not available.


----------



## BedouGirl

If you are using the pill as a morning after pill, be careful. You need to know exactly how much to take. It would be better to consult a doctor so you know you have taken the right dose.


----------



## pinky12113

thank you .. i have checked few places but couldn't get any , do you know in particular any pharmacy or in area or malls here in Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810

As Bedougirl has already mentioned, best to consult a doctor if you are using it as a morning after pill.


----------



## MariannaGatto

Hi girls!

I'm new to the forum and don't know how to look for old threads...I know you were talking about the birth control pill here but I am on Nuvaring and was wondering if any of you know if/where I can find it Dubai... 

Thanks!


----------



## Klaw86

Hi chocoholic, where did you get depo shot from? Am new out here & need a new shot in a few weeks -thanks!


----------



## Chocoholic

Klaw86 said:


> Hi chocoholic, where did you get depo shot from? Am new out here & need a new shot in a few weeks -thanks!


GMC, Now Mediclinic on Beach Rd.


----------



## BedouGirl

Chocoholic said:


> GMC, Now Mediclinic on Beach Rd.


All gynaes give this shot.


----------



## Chocoholic

BedouGirl said:


> All gynaes give this shot.


I was specifically asked where I went - so I answered. And NO they all don't actually.


----------



## Zsmalik121

pfarah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to Dubai and because of my PCOS, I would like to find out if anyone knows where to find the brand name Yaz birth control pill and if it can be purchased without health insurance? Do you know how much this costs?
> 
> Thank you very much.


It is available! But please consult your doctor before taking it


----------

